# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > سوال: اینترنت دیدیکیت (dedicated) چیست؟

## thinkdiff

دوستان میخواستم برام توضیح بدید که اینترنت ددیکیت یعنی چی؟
مثلا میگم فلا کافی نت اینترنت ددیکیت داره یعنی چی؟
ممون

----------


## poriab

اینترنت پر سرعت به دو صورت اشتراکی و دیدیکیت ارائه می شه ، که در حالت اشتراکی سرویس بین چند نفر تقسیم می شه مثال 1 به 6 یعنی بین 6 نفر 

اما در دیدیکیت سرویس مختص شما هست و برای کسی دیگر به اشتراک گذاشته نمی شود که این مسئله قطعا سرعت اینترنت شما رو چند برابر افزایش میده

----------


## thinkdiff

ممنون و بسیار سپاس از شما

----------

